# The Shrug



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, here goes Ladies. I hope this comes out O.K.


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks interesting and quite pretty! Thanks! Have you knit the shrug?


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

MildredL2 found this link to your shrug.

http://zilredloh.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/50s-Ribbed-Shrug-Pattern.pdf


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! Yours was beautiful - can't wait to try it.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I've knitted that one, it comes out lovely and was so easy to work up.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So classy...anxiously awaiting the finished project!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> I've knitted that one, it comes out lovely and was so easy to work up.


If you don't mind me asking - what yarn did you use?


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I think I did one similar to that in the 60's. It was a bed jacket (who really wears a jacket to bed???).


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> MildredL2 found this link to your shrug.
> 
> http://zilredloh.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/50s-Ribbed-Shrug-Pattern.pdf


Thanks for the link


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

roseknit said:


> Well, here goes Ladies. I hope this comes out O.K.


How cute. Shrugs are "in" right now!!! This one looks easy to do.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shrug.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful shrug !


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

yours looks so much nicer


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice, thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Really looks nice. What yarn weight could be used. A worsted ? Thanksmw


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am also wondering about the yarn. What is a 'high bulk fingering yarn'?


----------



## knitnnannie (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Simone54 said:


> I am also wondering about the yarn. What is a 'high bulk fingering yarn'?


Yes. Any suggestions? Thanks for the nice pattern, by the way!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Really cute shrug-just what I've been looking for. I must have missed your post of your shrug. Would you mind posting again? Also, would like to know the yarn used.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love this shrug and hope to try it next.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there a way to change the size? I would like to make one but would have to be for a large size. Even though it is knit in ribbing, would not look good stretched completely out. Should I cast on more stitches by 4sts each time? And how many more for the sleeves? Thanks!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

RP1019 said:


> I think I did one similar to that in the 60's. It was a bed jacket (who really wears a jacket to bed???).


I do. I like to read in bed and wear a bedjacket then. Blanket is keeping my legs warm, but my shoulders would be cold since I'm sitting up. I take the bedjacket off when I go to sleep.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice classic look


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks from the Top of Texas!


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I have this original pattern in my "library".


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

BailaC said:


> I do. I like to read in bed and wear a bedjacket then. Blanket is keeping my legs warm, but my shoulders would be cold since I'm sitting up. I take the bedjacket off when I go to sleep.


Me, too! I never put the idea of a shrug and bed jacket together. Interesting. And I've never knitted flat before. I so like this pattern I might try it. I've only ever knitted hats. I might have a steep learning curve but I think it will be worth it. Great pattern!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you. a couple of questions have been asked about the yarn is anyone able to help please?x


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

RP1019 said:


> I think I did one similar to that in the 60's. It was a bed jacket (who really wears a jacket to bed???).


I do!!!!! I wear it when I am reading in bed - it is freezing in this part of the world ATM .


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

BailaC said:


> I do. I like to read in bed and wear a bedjacket then. Blanket is keeping my legs warm, but my shoulders would be cold since I'm sitting up. I take the bedjacket off when I go to sleep.


I do, too.


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

RP1019 said:


> I think I did one similar to that in the 60's. It was a bed jacket (who really wears a jacket to bed???).


As I recall, a bed jacket was worn when one was ill and in bed. If company came to visit, one would slip it on as one was sitting up in bed.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

I love your beautiful shrug! In your first post, you identified the yarn you used -- I think I found the correct one, Herrschners Village Yarn Snowcap:
http://www.herrschners.com/search.do?query=village+snowcap+yarn
This is described as a "3" weight, which I believe is dk weight, and they state the gauge 15 1/2 sts per 4 inches with #8 (5 mm) needles.

Could you please tell us what size needles you used?
Thank you very much.


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you use #4 yarn?


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, but i can't download it...i have Apple ...


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

norma goodrich said:


> Thank you for the pattern, but i can't download it...i have Apple ...


Does the link work for you?
http://zilredloh.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/50s-Ribbed-Shrug-Pattern.pdf


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

RP1019 said:


> I think I did one similar to that in the 60's. It was a bed jacket (who really wears a jacket to bed???).


They were useful for someone who might be sick in bed for a long time. Remember, many homes did not have central heating. If the person was chilly when sitting up to eat in bed, the bed jacket would be very practical. Usually they were a little longer than waist length, and with 3/4 sleeves so they wouldn't get into the food. They were knitted mostly in a thin yarn, sometimes a lace pattern. 
I have a pattern book from the early 60's that has a pattern for a bed jacket. It actually looks like a much-larger baby sweater, with satin ribbon ties.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-shrug-vintage


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this simply oldie but goodie shrug pattern. 
.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for trying everyone..but these links will not download on an apple..
julie


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

julietremain said:


> Thanks for trying everyone..but these links will not download on an apple..
> julie


I had the same difficulties with my Mac. I simply 2 finger typed it out because when I tried to print it it was super magnified. If you pm me your e-mail I will send it to you.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

BailaC said:


> I do. I like to read in bed and wear a bedjacket then. Blanket is keeping my legs warm, but my shoulders would be cold since I'm sitting up. I take the bedjacket off when I go to sleep.


I saved some bedjacket patterns-I remember my mom having them when I was young. I must make one. Really are handy to have.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

julietremain said:


> Thanks for trying everyone..but these links will not download on an apple..
> julie


Julie, I have an Apple. Do this when you can't seem to download. Just pull up the pattern in the link, hit print, then save, and you can save it as a pdf on your desktop, or wherever. I do it all the time.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Browniemom said:


> I had the same difficulties with my Mac. I simply 2 finger typed it out because when I tried to print it it was super magnified. If you pm me your e-mail I will send it to you.


I have the pdf on my Mac. I can send either of you the pdf if you want. PM me. Wendy


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an apple mac lap top and was able to download this pattern.


julietremain said:


> Thanks for trying everyone..but these links will not download on an apple..
> julie


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I use that pattern to make shrugs/bed jackets for folks in wheel chairs. 
Love this pattern and will surely be using it
Thanks for sharing


RP1019 said:


> I think I did one similar to that in the 60's. It was a bed jacket (who really wears a jacket to bed???).


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

People who wear bed jackets:

people confined to bed who want something to cover their shoulders

People who keep their heat turned down (for whatever reason) and like to stay warm and still have freedom of movement while reading/knitting/whatever and sitting in a chair.

People who like to go sleeveless during the day and know the evening will be colder and don't want to carry a (bigger than a shrug) sweater or coat.

People who work in offices under a cooling vent. 

I could go on -- you get the drift. This is not meant to be snarky; please don't take it that way.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

RP1019 said:


> I think I did one similar to that in the 60's. It was a bed jacket (who really wears a jacket to bed???).


 A bed jacket was made years ago when you had a longer stay in the hosp. Patients wore them over their gown. Looked nicer than just their bed gown, especially when they had visitors.
Course you could wear it at home if you were bed ridden for any length of time.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

US size 5 needles seem to be a match for a sport-weight yarn, one step up from fingering--is this what a high-bulk fingering weight would be?

Of course, that's assuming that we're talking US 5 needles, and not 5mm ones, which is US size 8. 

Anyone know if this is a US magazine, or printed in Europe??


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> I've knitted that one, it comes out lovely and was so easy to work up.


What yarn and needles did you use? Any approximations of the gauge you got?


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Simone54 said:


> I am also wondering about the yarn. What is a 'high bulk fingering yarn'?


My question as well. Thanks in advance for letting us know !

In response to " who wears bed jackets " my personal story is this. I am in hospital right now and so glad that when I was admitted, I was wearing a hoodie.
Easy on and off for the nurses to access my IV and take my BP, etc etc and just gives that little extra warmth when you are sick, cold, and shivery.
If I hadn't been wearing it when admitted, I would have had DH bring me one from home.
I will definitely knit this one when we find out what "high bulk fingering" is that was referenced to in the pattern.
Thanks for reading ! 😷🛌🤒
Thank you to roseknit and MildredL2 for posting the pattern ! 😊


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I also would like the GAUGE Number of sts etc. 
size of yarn and needles for U.S.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. Love the pattern.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

GoldenLaugh said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-shrug-vintage


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-shrug-vintage

Thank you for the Ravelry link.
I was able to see some information about yarn weight and needle size, posted by people who have made this, by clicking on the Projects page of the pattern.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

It looks very "dainty" Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank your posting this pattern. This a lovely project and ideal for the climate here, where even in summer time it is never too hot for something like this.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Browniemom and kittygritty for your help....I tried your instructions and was able to save the pattern...honestly, sometimes I feel like I'm not living in the current century....
julie


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

julietremain said:


> Thank you Browniemom and kittygritty for your help....I tried your instructions and was able to save the pattern...honestly, sometimes I feel like I'm not living in the current century....
> julie


You are most welcome. When I had printed it from the PDF, the copy came out in very large print and only part of the pattern printed. I have a new printer and never had experienced a snag like this before. That is why I simply typed it in Word. Happy knitting to all.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Very cute, thank you for sharing!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Browniemom, i have the same problem a big large part printed...


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

This is perfect over a sundress or any dress that is skimpy at top. It is a sweet top. When I was a teenager it would have been called a bolero.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

mildredL2 said:


> I love your beautiful shrug! In your first post, you identified the yarn you used -- I think I found the correct one, Herrschners Village Yarn Snowcap:
> http://www.herrschners.com/search.do?query=village+snowcap+yarn
> This is described as a "3" weight, which I believe is dk weight, and they state the gauge 15 1/2 sts per 4 inches with #8 (5 mm) needles.
> 
> ...


Using this yarn, what yardage is needed? Thank you.


----------



## Rosie1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I only thought that bed jackets were used by women in hospital especially with mixed wards.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

priscillapaisley said:


> This is perfect over a sundress or any dress that is skimpy at top. It is a sweet top. When I was a teenager it would have been called a bolero.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

